
Like Twitter but Hate the Trolls? Try Mastodon - franzpeterstein
https://www.wired.com/2017/04/like-twitter-hate-trolls-try-mastodon/
======
konart
Reality:
[https://twitter.com/HogeTatu/status/852452547964968960](https://twitter.com/HogeTatu/status/852452547964968960)

